# looking for breeders



## joshua (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok so i live in oregon, and i was told about this local breeder love link and found some posts in this forum talking about how they may or may-not do health tests for there puppies and how it would not be a good idea to breed them. Im not looking to breed any puppy ever, me and my wife are just looking for 1 havanese puppy now and maybe another a little later. what we want to know is, is love link good for just getting puppies that we don't plan on breeding ever and the second thing i would like to know is what is the prices we should be looking at. love link told us $900 for the boys and $1100 for the girls. Is that a reasonable price for these puppies? We want 2 of them total, they are going to be our kids, our only family we want to make sure that they will live long long lives.


----------



## joshua (Jun 27, 2011)

p.s. i don't know what everyone was talking about with the health tests and all, further information would be great.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome!
We got our pup from "Havacuddle" in Bay City Oregon. she has an up to date website and has pups that will be ready end of July! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Joshua,

It does not matter that you do not plan on breeding Havanese. What does REALLY matter is that you get your puppy from a reputable breeder who does all the testing, so that you have the best chance of getting a healthy puppy.


----------



## joshua (Jun 27, 2011)

ok so that still leaves my other question, what about the $? how much should i expect to pay for a boy puppy and a girl puppy? or should they be priced the same amount? Also how many litters is considered "over breeding?" I have herd 5 litters in 7 years is fine. and still others are saying no more then 3 litters ever. what is the truth to over breading?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll leave the breeding question to the breeders, but in terms of price, the going rate for well bred Havanese puppies out of fully health tested parents, raised in the type of environment needed for great early socialization usually run between $1500-$2000, sometimes a bit more, especially in the north east. I haven't seen a reputable breeder who charges different amounts for females and males. If they are to be pets, they are sold with a spay/neuter contract anyway, so what difference does it make. (from a buyer's perspective, the female will cost you more even if they both are the same purchase price, as spaying costs more than neutering)


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with the pricing - $2000 from a reputable breeder where I live. I would be a bit worried about the different pricing for gender. Best advise is DON'T RUSH to the most convenient or first place you find. Plan to spend A LOT of time looking for the right breeder. Doing your homework is the best investment you can make and can end up saving you money and heartbreak later. Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I researched for months the type of dog we wanted and then months for the perfect breeder. There are a lot of breeders on here that are all over the US who you may want to look at. The average price that I came across for a Hav puppy was about $2000. Didn't matter about gender and those were on spay/neuter contracts. A show dog costs more BUT a reliable/reputable breeder WILL NOT sell a show dog to someone with no experience (from what I have read anyway-not an expert on this) in the show ring. I live in the South/Midwest and was going to travel 12 hours to get my puppy. I ended up finding Kipper on Petfinders and we rescued him from a shelter about 3 hours away-which if you don't require papers for your pet is an option BUT I don't know his parents or any health history so it is a gamble. I believe Hav's are slightlu less on the west coast- less of a demand. Good luck on your search and I can't wait to here about your new fur baby.
Shelly


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

Check out hooverfamilyhavanese.com they health test all their pups, and have very very reasonable proces!! Good Luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

When you say they health test their pups, what do you mean? Health testing needs to be done on the parents, before they are bred. I don't see any mention of health testing of the parent on the web site. I also think it's kind of irresponsible of them to be selling all these puppies with full registration. They can't all be going to show homes and they SHOULDN'T all be bred.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the price you quoted is way too low. I've never known of a reptuable breeder charging less than 1500. Most are higher, up to 2500. Your puppy should have parents that have been tested clear of hip dysplasia, eye problems, normal patellas and BAER hearing tests. If you know the registered names of the parents, you can look this up on the OFA site: www.offa.org. Your puppy should have had a normal BAER test before you get him or her.
It took me about 2 years to decide on a breeder (of course I was looking for show), then another year and a half on a waiting list. It probably wouldn't be as long on a waiting list now as Havanese are more abundant now. I travelled 7 hours to get my first Havanese and it has been totally worth it.


----------

